# Jumping jacks to induce labor?



## TurboMommy

OK! I am trying a VBAC this time, my specialist told me at yesterdays appointment that my baby is getting larger (which is the reason I needed a c-section my last pregnancy...would not fit through my hips.) So he wants to induce me very soon, (BABY IS READY AND I AM FULL TERM BTW) However, he told me to try to naturally induce labor myself first since it is always better than being induced with pitocin and easier on my body ESPECIALLY after a c-section. He had mentioned jumping jacks, sex, walking, things like that....has ANYONE tried jumping jacks before and find it successful? I just did 50 of them in a row (harder than you think with a basketball for a tummy) and I do have a sore pelvis now lol...and of course increased BH. but anyone try this or know anyone? THANKS IN ADVANCE...getting excited:)


----------



## camerashy

Lol I've tried walking, sex, hot! Curries, jogging on the spot, bouncing on ball , sniffing clary sage oil + nuthing :(


----------



## MrsEngland

I got told not to do jumping jacks as it can be bad for baby and cause bruising to their head :shrug: I got told to do gentle lunges instead.


----------



## TurboMommy

MrsEngland said:


> I got told not to do jumping jacks as it can be bad for baby and cause bruising to their head :shrug: I got told to do gentle lunges instead.

Yeah...I did ask my specialist if it was safe he said with babie's position it was perfectly fine...just don't know if it works for people or not.


----------



## 3outnumbered

never tried jumping jacks, but lunges and sneezing helped get my first LO out.

xx


----------



## Becky1987

I think I'd wee myself if I tried to do jumping jacks! May have a go if it works! Good luck x


----------



## MamaHix1409

I think that my hips would crumble if I tried.


----------



## amber26

I have heard nipple stimulation supposed to help not sue if it does but worth a go.


----------



## LadybugV4

Haven't heard of jumping jacks yet but I'm gonna try it haha

With my DD I tried everything, the only thing I THINK did it was Castor oil but I'm not doing that again, more so just because I can't sit in the bathroom for 2 hrs and then have intense contractions with my 1 yr old to take care of lol.


----------



## barefootnpreg

I can't imagine doing jumping jacks right now lol, and I'm only 34 weeks. By the time I'm full term i'm pretty sure baby will be sitting so low on my pelvic bone that jumping jacks will be out of the question. 

Think I'll stick with sex to induce..sounds more fun :)


----------



## TurboMommy

haha u girls are fun. I did try the jumping jack....ohhh my goodness it was interesting and I was laughed at but i dont care anymore it was worth it ha ha


----------



## MrsEngland

Nothing worked to induce labour for me except a sweep!


----------

